# Black Friday TSV on QVC



## SusieQ (Feb 18, 2009)

As an fyi, the TSV on black friday on QVC is last years kindle fire hd 8.9 wifi & 4g with the 64 gb priced at $279 if anyone is interested. The 32 gb will also be available at $239 I think.Not sure if it's with or without special offers but the price is sure right and on 5 easy pays!

Susie


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow what a great deal. If I didn't already have one I'd be all over that.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Office max has a 16gb 8.9" Fire HD for $169. Just WiFi but still a good deal.  It doesn't look like this is limited to a specific time. Google their ad and go to page 3.  They have a 7" HD for the same price but it includes a $10 gift card.


----------

